# iBook & Mac OS 9



## Ferdinand (Sep 3, 2006)

I have an iBook G4, and have Classic and everything installed, which I need for some apps. Now, in Classic they dont run very well, so I thought booting is OS 9 will do the trick. I erased and re-formatted the Harddrive with Mac OS 9 Drivers or whatever installed. So, when there is an option in Disk Utility to install the OS 9 stuff, does that means I can boot in OS 9? The iBook is, like I already said, a G4, with a 14" screen, Combo drive, and quite old, since it only has a 37 GB Harddrive. I have a copy of Mac OS 9.1. Can I just install that on the iBook, or how does that work?
Thanks,

Ferdinand


----------



## bobw (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't think any G4 iBook will boot into OS 9.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

See this Apple document:


			
				http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86209 said:
			
		

> Macintosh: Some Computers Only Start Up in Mac OS X
> In September 2002, Apple announced that starting in January 2003, new Macintosh computers would only start up into Mac OS X, while retaining the ability to use most Mac OS 9 applications in Mac OS X's "Classic" environment.
> 
> These Macintosh computers only start up in Mac OS X:
> ...


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks


----------

